# heart rate worries



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi All,

I am 37 weeks and when I was having my antental appt yesterday and the midwife was listening to the heartbeat it dropped a couple of times to what sounded quite slow to me (like ours would be), it did go back up and when I moved a bit it seemed to stay higher. The midwife said that it was fine but since then the baby seems to not be moving as much as usual. Has anyone else had this and any advice on what to do?

thanks,
Kelly x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi kelly

I have been away for the weekend, but i hope your baby is now moving well.  if not please get in contact with your maternity unit.

Best wishes

jan


----------

